# The Boy and the Beast (new Mamoru Hosoda film)



## TrishaCat (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...u-hosoda-makes-1st-new-film-in-3-years/.82041
It was announced yesterday that Mamoru Hosoda, the creator of such movies as The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, Summer Wars, and Wolf Children, is working on  a new film titled "The Boy and the Beast". The film is set to air in theaters in Japan on July 11, 2015. A teaser for it came out yesterday as well.

[video=youtube;pGJivemaHuM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGJivemaHuM[/video]

"The story is set in the human realm (Tokyo's Shibuya ward) and the _bakemono_ realm ("JÅ«tengai"). In these two worlds which must not intersect, there lives a lonely boy and a lonely_bakemono_. One day, the boy gets lost in the _bakemono_ world, becomes the disciple of the _bakemono_ Kumatetsu, and is renamed KyÅ«ta"


----------



## RedLeFrench (Dec 12, 2014)

This movie looks sooooo damn promising ! I'm hyped beyond compare and am glad a French company got the rights to it that soon (which means we'll prolly have to wait less than 6 months to see it released after Japan ♪)


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> This movie looks sooooo damn promising ! I'm hyped beyond compare and am glad a French company got the rights to it that soon (which means we'll prolly have to wait less than 6 months to see it released after Japan â™ª)


It already got licensed in France? Amazing! I'm happy for you guys. It really does look promising. I love Hosoda films.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 12, 2014)

As a furry I legally cannot turn this down.

I'm not a huge fan of Wolf Children, but Summer Wars is fantastic. Epic, touching, happy, sad, King Kazma. 
I'm happy to see this guy directing what looks to be some awesome furry shit.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Commence furries making porn of this in 5.....4.....3.....2.....1.....


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 13, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Commence furries making porn of this in 5.....4.....3.....2.....1.....


Of which one? The shota or the bara furry? Or BOTH?!!


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 13, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Of which one? The shota or the bara furry? Or BOTH?!!



I think we know the answer to this one )_).


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 13, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Commence furries making porn of this in 5.....4.....3.....2.....1.....


Well hell the title sounds like the name of a furry smut. Lets be honest.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2014)

The Boy and the Beast isn't even the correct translation...


----------



## Arec (Dec 21, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Commence furries making porn of this in 5.....4.....3.....2.....1.....


There's already some nice artwork over on FA. It's not porn though.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 21, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> The Boy and the Beast isn't even the correct translation...


What's the correct translation? Even the teaser trailer uses that English translation.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> What's the correct translation? Even the teaser trailer uses that English translation.


Monster and Boy.

ãƒã‚±ãƒ¢ãƒŽ literally means "Monster"


----------



## Alberto-Otaku (May 11, 2015)

Great, it has been licensed in Spain!And it is has premiere in theaters! : D


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 9, 2015)

Oooooooh there's gonna be so much nasty porn between those two...
I freakin love Wolf Children so i'll probably give it a watch.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 9, 2015)

This is relevant to my interests. I absolutely loved summer wars and this looks awesome. 
Makes me want to draw that Bara furry. XD


----------

